# Please Report Any Problems with Our Website



## Chris H.

We've recently upgraded servers due to a history of problems with slowness and database errors from the last hosting company's server.

If anyone experiences anything out of the ordinary, please report it to me so I can fix it. 

Thanks,

Chris H.


----------



## draconis

Actually this is working faster than before, I didn't think that would happen.

Are you using vbulletin css with the SEO?

draconis


----------



## Chris H.

I think the css is relatively unchanged from the standard vb software. I used vbseo to make the url's more search-friendly.

We're now hosted on a dedicated server, by a company called LiquidWeb. They have been incredible so far.

Unlike shared hosting, other people's websites and stupid mistakes by shared hosting companies won't be able to interfere with the site anymore. I've had some really bad experiences in the last few months with two companies, Aplus.net and Media Temple. MT in particular has had a few Weeks straight of bad latency problems.

The new dedicated server has some other sites of mine on them as well, but they don't use many resources, and I monitor them closely. It's not to say we'll never have a problem again; I'm sure we will. But I have a lot more ability to control over server environment now, to prevent issues and recover quickly.

I think it does seem a little quicker so far too.


----------



## Elizabeth001

Couldn't figure out where to post this but over the last couple of days when I click on a topic that I'm following, it goes to the first post instead of scrolling to the first unread post. I'm using the enhanced mobile view and it's a PITA trying to scroll to the last page and then that may or may not be where I left off. Grrrr!

Also, is there a way to "like" someone else's post from this view?


----------



## Administrator

We already know about this issue, there was an issue that happened in our last update of the Enhance Mobile View but we have fixed and this fix will be included in the next update coming Thursday. Please let me know if by Thursday you're still having this issue. 

Thank you for your patience. 

lee


----------



## Elizabeth001

Thank YOU! Very very much


----------



## TheGoodGuy

Elizabeth001 said:


> Couldn't figure out where to post this but over the last couple of days when I click on a topic that I'm following, it goes to the first post instead of scrolling to the first unread post. I'm using the enhanced mobile view and it's a PITA trying to scroll to the last page and then that may or may not be where I left off. Grrrr!
> 
> Also, is there a way to "like" someone else's post from this view?


I also saw this issue from my mobile device, and it is a PITA. And I too would love to have a "like" feature from mobile. :grin2:


----------



## GusPolinski

TheGoodGuy said:


> I also saw this issue from my mobile device, and it is a PITA. And I too would love to have a "like" feature from mobile. :grin2:


If you use the Tapatalk mobile app, you can "tap" on a post, and then release, and then you'll be presented w/ a few options, one of which will be "Like".


----------



## TheGoodGuy

GusPolinski said:


> If you use the Tapatalk mobile app, you can "tap" on a post, and then release, you'll be presented w/ a few options, one of which will be "Like".


I just use the browser. I'll have to try Tapatalk.


----------



## GusPolinski

TheGoodGuy said:


> I just use the browser. I'll have to try Tapatalk.


I think you'll like it. It's pretty slick.


----------



## Administrator

Let me know if this continues to be an issue by Thursday or Friday and I'll bump this issue to the techs again.  

Thank you for your patience. 

Lee


----------



## Elizabeth001

Thank you Gus! Tapatalk does rock!


----------



## Lila

I'm not getting PM notifications using the website. The notification only shows up on the mobile app.


----------



## Administrator

What browser are you using?

Kevin


----------



## TheGoodGuy

This isn't a "problem" per say, so if this post belongs on a different thread, I apologize. 

I frequently use the little downward "arrow" icon next to a thread title that takes me to my last unread post in that thread. It's extremely helpful especially when the threads become many pages long. Is there a way to get that same functionality in the social group area? Also, can my social group subscriptions show up on the regular subscriptions page with the rest of the threads? It's not the end of the world, but there is one private social group I'm in and I have to check my email to see if there are updates. If they came up on the subscriptions page with that little downward arrow that would be magical.


----------



## TheGoodGuy

Clarification: it seems I already have the down arrow on the social group threads.. Maybe I was jut using the wrong view. But it would be nice to have everything I'm subscribed to in one view including the private social threads. 

Thanks in advance if that's doable!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Administrator

Hi,

Just so I'm clear on the request; the arrow feature has been resolved? Also, you are hoping that the two subscription types can be linked? I think for a thing like linking those two features will be something that I'll have to bring up to the mods first to see if they are okay combining the two. I don't want to go ahead and check with our tech team if this is doable if the mods do not want this. I feel like some people probably like the separation because it helps with organization.

~Sheena


----------



## TheGoodGuy

Yes, I figured out the arrow thing. Although I can see why some would like to keep them separate, I would like the option of showing all my new stuff in one spot. If possible.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Administrator

TheGoodGuy said:


> Yes, I figured out the arrow thing. Although I can see why some would like to keep them separate, I would like the option of showing all my new stuff in one spot. If possible.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I make no promises on this, but I'll check with the mod team first to see if they are pro the idea. If they are, I'll ask the tech team if this is a feature that we can add. 

~Sheena


----------



## Thor

Sometimes the links don't line up properly vertically. For example, when in one forum and trying to click on one thread in the list, the thread above it is the one which opens. There is a vertical error. Same thing when in a thread with multiple pages, trying to click on the number 4 to go to the 4th page will do nothing. But placing the cursor below the 4 by a line or two will work to open the 4th page.

This happens on iOS devices as well as a Mac desktop. All running the latest Safari browser on the latest OS update.


----------



## arbitrator

*The only reason that I continue with the conventional TAM format is that I can still exercise the "like" function.

Other than that, I really do like the enhanced version!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TheGoodGuy

Yungster said:


> I make no promises on this, but I'll check with the mod team first to see if they are pro the idea. If they are, I'll ask the tech team if this is a feature that we can add.
> 
> ~Sheena


You know what? I think I may have figured this out too! Tools -> User CP seems to show both. There is a section for Threads and a section for Discussions, and it only shows the ones that have an update I haven't read yet. Can anyone confirm?


----------



## Administrator

Thor said:


> Sometimes the links don't line up properly vertically. For example, when in one forum and trying to click on one thread in the list, the thread above it is the one which opens. There is a vertical error. Same thing when in a thread with multiple pages, trying to click on the number 4 to go to the 4th page will do nothing. But placing the cursor below the 4 by a line or two will work to open the 4th page.
> 
> This happens on iOS devices as well as a Mac desktop. All running the latest Safari browser on the latest OS update.


Are you able to screen capture?
-Philip


----------



## Thor

Yungster said:


> Are you able to screen capture?
> -Philip


I could try. The page looks totally normal when it happens. The "hot" part of the screen to click on is below where it should be, but is invisible. I can find it when the link doesn't work by moving the curser down until the link changes to show it is ready to be clicked. e.g on this page towards the upper right there is "Log Out" which becomes "Log Out" when I put the cursor on it. When it malfunctions it doesn't become underlined unless I put the cursor directly below it by a line or two.


----------



## Administrator

Thanks for letting us know. If you can grab a screenshot it will help us show the techs what is happening to the site when you view it. What type os ios devices are yu using? Iphone? Ipad? 

~ Danniella


----------



## Thor

Yungster said:


> Thanks for letting us know. If you can grab a screenshot it will help us show the techs what is happening to the site when you view it. What type os ios devices are yu using? Iphone? Ipad?
> 
> ~ Danniella


iPad 2 
iPhone 4S

Both running the latest iOS version.

iMac running the latest OS-X


----------



## Administrator

Thor said:


> iPad 2
> iPhone 4S
> 
> Both running the latest iOS version.
> 
> iMac running the latest OS-X



I am testing on our ipad and not getting the same result. 

Can you let me know what skin you are using? are you using a mouse or your finger for the ipad? 

Helena


----------



## Thor

Yungster said:


> I am testing on our ipad and not getting the same result.
> 
> Can you let me know what skin you are using? are you using a mouse or your finger for the ipad?
> 
> Helena


Skin? Whatever the factory setup is I guess.

Finger on the iPad.

The problem only happens about 5% of the time and is resolved by logging out, closing the browser window, and then logging back in.


----------



## Administrator

Can you please provide us with a screenshot so we can send it in to our techs?

Thanks,
Marie, Community Support


----------



## Thor

Here's a screenshot when it happened last evening. It happens in all different types of pages, not just within a particular thread, but this is an example of a thread when it happens.

If I wanted to go to page 303 of this thread, normally the cursor arrow would go on the number 303, which would then highlight and the arrow would turn to a finger pointer (on my mac). Clicking would take me to that page.

This time, putting the cursor arrow on the number 303 did nothing. But moving the cursor arrow directly down into the middle of the gold bar results in the number 303 highlighting and the cursor arrow turning into a finger pointer. Clicking on that spot takes me to page 303.

It does this very intermittently, and goes away as soon as a new page is loaded. When it does it, every link on the page has the same vertical displacement error. This never happens to me on any other forum or webpage outside of talkaboutmarriage.


----------



## Administrator

Thor said:


> Here's a screenshot when it happened last evening. It happens in all different types of pages, not just within a particular thread, but this is an example of a thread when it happens.
> 
> If I wanted to go to page 303 of this thread, normally the cursor arrow would go on the number 303, which would then highlight and the arrow would turn to a finger pointer (on my mac). Clicking would take me to that page.
> 
> This time, putting the cursor arrow on the number 303 did nothing. But moving the cursor arrow directly down into the middle of the gold bar results in the number 303 highlighting and the cursor arrow turning into a finger pointer. Clicking on that spot takes me to page 303.
> 
> It does this very intermittently, and goes away as soon as a new page is loaded. When it does it, every link on the page has the same vertical displacement error. This never happens to me on any other forum or webpage outside of talkaboutmarriage.


Hi,

Sorry, I'm a little confused by what you mean by arrows. Do you mean this one: 









Cheers,
Sheena


----------



## Thor

Yungster said:


> Hi,
> 
> Sorry, I'm a little confused by what you mean by arrows. Do you mean this one:
> 
> View attachment 39946
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Sheena


No, my mouse cursor appears as an arrow as I move it around the screen. When it is on a link the arrow turns to a pointing finger, indicating there is a link there to click on.


----------



## Administrator

The fact that this only happens on our forum is strange, because an out-of-alignment cursor is usually a hardware problem. Have you attempted the tried-and-true approach of resetting your ipad? Or if drastic measures are your thing, a restore?

Kevin


----------



## Thor

Yungster said:


> The fact that this only happens on our forum is strange, because an out-of-alignment cursor is usually a hardware problem. Have you attempted the tried-and-true approach of resetting your ipad? Or if drastic measures are your thing, a restore?
> 
> Kevin


No I haven't tried a reset. This problem occurs on both my iPad and my iMac.


----------



## Administrator

I guess try the reset on both, though I don't think it'll fix it if you are experiencing the same thing on both. I'm just talking about turning things off and on. Factory restore on iPad is probably not worth the effort if you are experiencing the same problem on a desktop mac.

Let me know how it works

Kevin


----------

